

Tell PG: apps.ycombinator.com duplicate content showing up in Google first - philfreo

For some of my recent Google searches that have resulted in HN comments pages, I'm being sent to apps.ycombinator.com instead of news.ycombinator.com (and I'm also not logged in, as a result). Just thought you should know...
======
taylorbuley
Hmm, I recall there was some sort of controversy around this

 _cough_ <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Matt_Cutts> _cough_

